# DR Buserelin- How Long



## LittleJenParker (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I hope all is going as planned for you all,

I am on Buserelin for DR and have to take this for 3 & 1/2 weeks, everyone else seems to only be on these for a shorter amount of time,

I am only 25 and wondered if I was on these for too long?

Let me know what you think?

Thanks


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm 28 and was on Buserelin from 12/08/2010 until 13/09/2010 so 4 and a half weeks. I don't think it matters really (other than being a pain having to do your jabs for so long). Some people are kept on the Buserelin for much longer - a girl at my clinic was on it for about 6 weeks I think - sometimes they can keep you on it for longer just to fit in with the clinic staffing schedules!   So don't worry about still being on it. It's a very pure drug and doesn't do any harm. Obviously you wouldn't want to be on stimms for long - that would cause problems - but Buserelin is okay.
Good luck with your cycle.


----------



## LittleJenParker (Feb 19, 2010)

Dear M2M,

Thanks very much for your reply,

Its nice just to get some clarity on things sometimes when comparing your cycle with others as when its your first time its scary isnt it?

I hope everything goes well for you and your partner, if you ever need a friend, I'm here.

Thanks


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you very much and I really hope it works for you too.     Your first cycle is so scary, you're right. I feel more relaxed second time around but it's still nervewracking.


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey Jen,

I am on it for 2 weeks (as you prob know  ) but will be staying on it for another week or two.
M2M is right is that they use the Buserelin to completed menopause you so that they can control you 100%, each clinic is different and fit you into their own protocols.
Hope your not on it for too much longer.


Sue


----------

